# No more Pedal GAS for me



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I used to get serious GAS watching pedal demos on YouTube. I've bought and sold a few over the last few years. 

But now, with very few exceptions, I'm finding everything is just a variation on something else I've heard already. It's always the same old Big Muff, Tone Bender, Fuzz Face, TS9, Klon and modulation effects.

The biggest thing I've noticed is that in the context of a band, the microscopic nuances that make each Tone Bender / Big Muff variation different are lost in the mix. 

Nothing excites me anymore. Been there done that maybe?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sort of in the same place, probably differing reasons.

I found after joining this band and finally finding all the pedals that I need in that context,
I find not wanting everything that comes down the pipe now.

The good thing, was that I had all the pedals on hand, so it was just a matter of trial and error.

With a full PT Pro, I still move stuff on and off that board, when I'm bored 8),
the PT1 filled for the band and yet another PT1 in the wings yet to be populated.
Once that other PT1 is done, I'll know for sure what to move out.

It's a bit liberating not GASsing for every new product that comes along.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Perhaps you need to invent something new. I'm not being silly here. I think the world is ready for a whole new type of guitar sound as long as it still sounds fresh and plays well to guitar tones and technique. Anything is possible but it will never happen until someone at least explores the idea. The fuzz tone was amazing the first time anyone heard one. Same with the E-Bow or Talk Box. Have we exhausted every possibility for the electric guitar? I think not.

LOL - OK everybody just ignore the idiot in the corner...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Perhaps you need to invent something new. I'm not being silly here. I think the world is ready for a whole new type of guitar sound as long as it still sounds fresh and plays well to guitar tones and technique. Anything is possible but it will never happen until someone at least explores the idea. The fuzz tone was amazing the first time anyone heard one. Same with the E-Bow or Talk Box. Have we exhausted every possibility for the electric guitar? I think not.
> 
> LOL - OK everybody just ignore the idiot in the corner...


No idiot in the corner! I think this is a great idea. 

I have often wondered if the "classic" wah-wah sounds/pedal could be revisited and be a possible source for something new...maybe this has been done ??? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I used to get serious GAS watching pedal demos on YouTube. I've bought and sold a few over the last few years.
> 
> But now, with very few exceptions, I'm finding everything is just a variation on something else I've heard already. It's always the same old Big Muff, Tone Bender, Fuzz Face, TS9, Klon and modulation effects.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with that. No one's going to notice or care that you have a Klon on your board instead of a Bad Monkey when you're playing out, except for the random other guitarist here and there.

When I'm recording, I'm a lot more picky about tones and what things sound like, but in a rehearsal or live context, pretty much anything will do.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in a similar boat. Between my big board ( PT Jr) and my small all boss board ( df-2, ce-2 and dm-2) I am 100% satisfied and only find there is one pedal I would like to add which would be a good octave pedal.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, same, though I get occasional GAS for a new intro (strangely to me, the EHX stuff lately like the organ synth or the new modded Big Muff).

I sent an idea to a couple of big name makers but never heard anything back. I'd like a reverb that swells and diminishes like a tremelo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't have GAS per se, but since I have one board for one band, I kind of want a second, smaller board for my other band. Money and space I don't have though, so until then I'll just use two pedals on my existing board haha.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a lot more effects I need to buy.

I want a separate dirt board and a modulation board for my effects loop. I'm very pleased with what I have, and would just be adding.

I wouldn't say I have gas, cause I'm not actively looking anymore. I've always wanted to try a providence pedal, so I picked up a chorus for a good price. I'll keep doing that until I end up with what Im after.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> Perhaps you need to invent something new.


In some ways I've been doing that by reaching for some cheap OD / Distortion pedals that a friend gave me instead of using my higher end "boutique" ones. Their "lofi" vibe are sort of inspiring despite not being what guitarists would consider "classic" tones.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

to me the point of all this gear is to find the one that inspires you to give the better of yourself when you are playing, being either at home, in studio or on stage. If that Big Muff variant slightly changes your feeling when you play and makes you feel better go for it! But don't judge the guy who thinks the standard cheap Big Muff is good enough for me, all the tastes are in nature!

The thing is to be careful not to fall into the hype surrounding all this gear and spreading on all the forums (especially TGP!). But that's hard, especially with all the information around us (youtube, online reviews, boards...).


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

YouTube demos just DESTROY my bank account. I tend to agree with the OP. Everything is just a variation of something else. Tweaked, re-packaged, shinier box but very similar. After all of the dirt pedals I've bought and sold, my keepers are the ones I originally bought that seem to work well with everything: Fulltone FD2 and OCD v1. I used to have a bunch of dirt pedals but I'm slowly getting rid of everything else. IMO, if something matches up well with your amp, keep it.

As for modulation effects, I find there are subtle differences but really nothing that jumps out. I enjoy TC Electronic stuff but I'm sure that there are other companies with solid offerings.

I'm just a basement rock star so I can't comment on the differences in live situations.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And THIS is why you guys have to learn how to build and mod your own stuff.

I certainly can't make EVERYTHING I could ever want, but I can make a whole lot of it. And I can easily take a pedal I've bought, change a part value here or there, and make it somethng else, or even add new performance features. Once you can do that sort of stuff, the nuance differences between pedals are not a purchase away but a part-change away.

Of course, it breeds a certain impatience. Yesterday I was in Lauzon's, in Ottawa, for the first time in maybe 18 months. I looked through their pedal display. The sales guys kept coming over and asking if there was something they could take out for me to try. And quite honestly, as much as they had all manner of exotic stuff behind the glass case, there wasn't anything that screamed out at me to try it. And part of that was because if I understand what and how it does what it does, then I can simply make it, or tweak until I achieve it. And as well, once you've gone through 20 iterations of some category of effect, anything else in that category damn well better be AMAZINGLY different to warrant spending any time or money on it.

I keep meaning to get a looper pedal, though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One eye opener I had was later last year, or early this year,
I picked up my very first TS9, though a modded one.

When I plugged it in, the first thought I had was, "Boy, this sounds familiar." 8)


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I am kind in the same boat. I found that most stuff was pretty close (to my ears anyways) and in the last couple of years I really haven't purchased any pedals. In a good way, for myself, I found that I am practicing more and now addicted to Truefire courses.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Still a little gassy here. At least not unhappy with the stuff I've got, but still making some changes and experimentation. Sell this to buy that and see what the next 1 or 2 things sound like. Got a custom build tweed deluxe coming, soooo that might cure something, hopefully.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

The best way to cure the GAS is to focus on a new project: new band, new songs to learn, new techniques to work on... In one word: focus on what is important again, playing the guitar!

I've also had my GAS-episods, and when it happens, you end up switching gear because a youtube video or guys on a forum say that this other pedal from a new unknown pedal builder is way better than the one you've been using for 10 years...

Tone is not about the $$ you spend in your gear, it's about the time you spend playing and knowing it!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If I spent the same amount of time practicing that I do buying selling and researching gear I would be AWESOME. Unfortunately, I'm a gear junkie. I thought I was done buying dirt pedals, then I discovered Wampler pedals. It just never ends....



Judas68fr said:


> The best way to cure the GAS is to focus on a new project: new band, new songs to learn, new techniques to work on... In one word: focus on what is important again, playing the guitar!
> 
> I've also had my GAS-episods, and when it happens, you end up switching gear because a youtube video or guys on a forum say that this other pedal from a new unknown pedal builder is way better than the one you've been using for 10 years...
> 
> Tone is not about the $$ you spend in your gear, it's about the time you spend playing and knowing it!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Stratin2traynor said:


> If I spent the same amount of time practicing that I do buying selling and researching gear I would be AWESOME. Unfortunately, I'm a gear junkie. I thought I was done buying dirt pedals, then I discovered Wampler pedals. It just never ends....


See, I am done with pedal GAS - well apart from a Wampler Velvet Fuzz.

<sigh>

Neil


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is just crazy talk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't tone hunt like some folks do, but there are some pedals that i prefer and i can't tell you why. they usually turn out to be something low-end. i guess i just like bologna


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm the same way. I'm still toying with joining the Rockett Archer waiting list, but apart from that, I'm using pedals pretty sparingly lately, and running my map volume high to get gain with my guitar volume knob. The Pale Green Comp does a great job of fattening / sustaining for lead stuff. I barely use delay, but have started using my Tremolessence a lot - really staring to dig trem, and I love how this one blends in...and it's damned near as good sounding as the trem on my Vibrolux. Apart from that, my fuzz from time to time.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Build a distortion who's gain is controlled by the foot pedal?



greco said:


> No idiot in the corner! I think this is a great idea.
> 
> I have often wondered if the "classic" wah-wah sounds/pedal could be revisited and be a possible source for something new...maybe this has been done ???
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't tone hunt like some folks do, but there are some pedals that i prefer and i can't tell you why. they usually turn out to be something low-end. i guess i just like* bologna*


We call that Newfie Steak where I come from and always relished it when Mom cooked it.


----------

